# UFC 63 RESULTS - Live UFC 63 Results



## adminmma

> UFC 63:
> Date: 09/23/2006 10:00 PM ET
> Event Type: PPV Live
> Location: Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim, CA


*FIGHT CARD*
Matt Hughes vs. BJ Penn
Mike Swick vs David Loiseau


----------



## adminmma

David Leevs. Tyson Griffin
Round 1
David Lee lands a crisp flying knee to get the action started. Griffin secures a takedown off a body lock. Griffin takes his back and forces the tapout with a rear naked choke at 1:50 of the first period.

Danny Abbadi vs. Jorge Gurgel 
Round 1
Sherdog.com scores the first round 10-9 for Abbadi. Gurgel landed a right hand and worked for a kneebar and an armbar, but a clean knockdown from an Abbadi punch and a left straight that consistently beat Gurgel to the punch earns the 10-point round for Danny.

Round 2
Round two is all Gurgel. The Brazilian had Abbadi backpedaling from a lead right that found its target several times in the round. Gurgel scored a takedown and some solid ground and pound to end out the second stanza. Sherdog.com has the fight scored even as the thrid round sets to kickoff.

Round 3
More of the same in round three with Abbadi backpedaling while Jorge pushes forward. in the closing moments of the fight, Abbadi scores on a flurry that could have stolen the round. Gurgel scores a takedown as the horn sounds to end the battle and gain the nod on two of the judges's scorecards.

29-28 x2 for Gurgel, 29-28 for Abbadi. Jorge's gutsy takedown in the final second may have been the difference in the close fight.

Mario Neto vs. Eddie Sanchez
Round 1


Jason Dent vs. Roger Huerta 
Round 1


Joe Lauzon vs. Jens Pulver 
Round 1
Lauzon scores a single leg takedown in the opening seconds. Jens escapes to his feet the grabs the cage to avoid being taken down again. The foul fails and he is taken down anyways. Jens again works to his feet but catches a left hook right on the button that puts him to sleep. Lauzon wins by knockout at 0:48 of the first.

Jason Lambert vs. Rashad Evans 
Round 1
Rashad rushes in to clinch but Lambert defends well with single wrist control. Evans scores a takedown but Lambert works back to his feet. Evans picks Lambert up slams him to the mat into side-control. Jason works for a Kimura but Evans stays put in side position and defends. Both fighters back to their feet. Lambert now pushing Evans against the fence while working for a single leg takedown. Another takedown from Evans. Sherdog.com scores the first round 10-9 for Rashad.


Round 2
Fast takedown from Evans into his opponent’s guard. Lambert again tries for a Kimura but Rashad escapes. Evans explodes into a double leg and gains mount shortly after. Evans lands a flurry of heavy strikes from the mount that knock Lambert out.


----------



## adminmma

Gabe Ruediger vs. Melvin Guillard 
Round 1
Guillard sprawls to avoid several Ruediger takedown attempts in the first minute of the fight then lands a takedown of his own. Left hook stuns Ruediger. Gabe has a mouse over his left eye from a standing elbow delivered by his opponent. Melvin grabs the fence to defend a takedown. Ruediger scores a takedown. He moves quickly to mount then Guillard gives up his back. Ruediger working for a rear naked as the round expires. Sherdog.com scores it 10-9 for Ruediger for the near finish at the end of the round.


----------



## adminmma

Round 2
Guillard finds his range in the second round with punches. He landed two straight rights to the body within 30 seconds of each other, the second of which collapsed his opponent. Guillard then landed a soccer kick to the shoulder, forcing Herb Dean to stop the fight at 1:01 of the second round.


----------



## adminmma

Mike Swick vs. David Loiseau 
Round 1
Right kick lands to the body of “The Crow.” Loiseau clinches Swick against the fence but the referee restarts the action after a minute of inactivity. Swick unloads with a barrage of punches at Loiseau covers up. The first half of round one is all Swick. Finally “Crow” lets his hands loose and backs up the American. Swick scores a takedown into the Canadian’s half-guard. Swick momentarily takes Loisaeu’s back but “The Crow” escapes to his feet. First round is dominated by Swick, 10-9.

Round 2
Swick taunts his opponent as the second period begins. Spining back kick lands for Swick. Loiseau lands 2 leg kicks that back Swick up. Flying knee from Swick finds its target. The Ultimate Fighter veteran scores a takedown. Loiseau bleeding over his left eye. Swick rides out the rest of the round inside his opponent’s guard. 10-9 for Swick.


----------



## adminmma

Round 3
Loiseau now stalking Swick aroud the cage. Swick hits a single and drags Loiseau to the mat. “The Crow” tries to sweep but Swick escapes to his feet and waves his finger at Loiseau. “The Crow” finds his range on a few elbows and gets a takedown of his own. “The Crow” now working from half-guard against the cage with heavy elbows. Swick raises to his feet after surviving the onslaught of strikes. Swick catches a Loiseau kick and takes him to the canvas as the horn sounds to end the bout. Sherdog.com scores it 10-9 for Loiseau (29-28 Swick).


----------



## rdlviper

Hughes wins against BJ penn


----------



## dutch sauce

thanks dude.


----------



## fenderman80

*disappointing but good*

Just finished watching the PPV. BJ dominated but unfortunately was lacking in the cardio area. I thinkj Dana owes him another shot. A rubber match if you will. BJ is the better fighter and is the only one to really dominate Matt Hughes.


----------



## Cyphirr

It was a good victory for Hughes, but I can't wait to see GSP kick his ass!! Somebody needs to. Now, normally I am a big fan of Hughes, but I think for anything to progress change must occur. I feel my countryman GSP is he man for the job. GSP said, "...his performance didn't impress me." and I am of the same school of thought. Cheers Matt, but your days are numbered!!!


----------



## tommyt21

*hughes vs bj penn*

just got out of work, anybody mind given the a little play by play plzzz


----------



## ciatog

*Hughes v Penn*

Can anyone give any details on the Hughes Penn fight. I read Hughes won by TKO in the 3rd round but would like to know if he totally dominated or if Penn at least gave him a good fight. Thanks


----------



## Cyphirr

*Hughes vs Penn Was A Letdown.*

It was a good victory for Hughes, but I can't wait to see GSP kick his ass!! Somebody needs to. Now, normally I am a big fan of Hughes, but I think for anything to progress change must occur. I feel my countryman GSP is he man for the job. GSP said, "...his performance didn't impress me." and I am of the same school of thought. Cheers Matt, but your days are numbered!!!


----------



## fenderman80

*GSP is a schmuck!*

GSP is an idiot. What kind of fool insults the champ who just defened his title and then tries to be cool with him afterwards. BJ dominated GSP and Hughes, but unfortunately was not in the best condition for either fight. Either way, if Hughes beats GSP or visa versa then BJ should get another shot, only because he dominated Hughes for most of the fight.


----------



## JohnS

Cyphirr said:


> It was a good victory for Hughes, but I can't wait to see GSP kick his ass!! Somebody needs to. Now, normally I am a big fan of Hughes, but I think for anything to progress change must occur. I feel my countryman GSP is he man for the job. GSP said, "...his performance didn't impress me." and I am of the same school of thought. Cheers Matt, but your days are numbered!!!


Someone needs to kick his ass? Excuse me? What is this armchair warrior time? Matt Hughes works hard to be champion and retain that belt, I think he deserves credit for it.

As such, BJ Penn did NOT come in the best shape of his life, as he claimed he was going to, and he suffered for it. So I have no real respect for him. He claimed to be 'the champion' after NOT losing the belt, yet he comes into the fight in bad shape, as usual, and as usual he talks a lot of trash before the fight. 

Personally I don't think he dominated at all, I think the fight was a seesaw battle back and forth. Sure Matt Hughes has ****** in his so called invincible armour, after all he's human, but give credit where it's due, and pay the man respect. He fights anyone at anytime, and does not cry. For the most part he is a class act, and a deserving champion.

If anyone wants to step up and try to take his belt, he's willing and able to defend it. GSP has already tried and been beaten, and now he wants to try him again. I hope he makes the most of his chance. Matt Hughes will.

Good luck to the better man. The same as in this fight with Penn. 

Guess who won? The better man. Hughes.


----------



## WARNING.BOT

Matt Hughes keeps proving me wrong! Hopefully St. Pierre finally stops that in December once and for all!


----------



## dutch sauce

i dont think gsp can take em


----------



## libertywrestler

i'm just glad rashad won he's one of my favorites


----------



## Hughie

Penn dominated St. Pierre? What the hell were you watching? St. Pierre and Penn had a great fight with St. Pierre getting the better of Penn thus winning the split decision.


----------



## tommyt21

i live in albuquerque (home town of dirty sanchez) i would like to see him get a chance with one of the big three so they can kick his cocky [email protected]#, he is such an arogant P.O.S. he use to live down the block from me


----------



## solinator

It doesn't matter if Penn "dominated" Hughes for most of the fight -- in the end it doesn't matter, if a fighter CAN'T FINISH IT. Matt Hughes did.

I like Penn and I think Hughes is a great champion, but Penn didn't finish it. Penn did not outlast Hughes' physical strength and capability. Penn could not outrun the champion. Penn could not outlast the champion.

So Penn lost. And Hughes holds on to the belt. And rightly so.

Hughes is the better fighter because he has more capability; fighter capability.


----------



## solinator

tommyt21 said:


> i live in albuquerque (home town of dirty sanchez) i would like to see him get a chance with one of the big three so they can kick his cocky [email protected]#, he is such an arogant P.O.S. he use to live down the block from me


Are you talking about Sanchez?


----------



## tommyt21

yes (diego sanchez)


----------



## solinator

I agree that Diego seems like he's a bit arrogant, because he's made comments such as "I think I am the best [170 lbs.] fighter in the world", when there is Hughes, a proven fighter.

But Diego has the laundry list of fights to back it, last being Parisian, a fellow North Hollywood citizen.

We also have to understand that fighters (and this is echoed by many fighters, including Matt Serra from TUF 4) need to have a strong mental state... any hesitation and you will be beat. No matter how much technical skill or physical capability -- if you don't really believe you can beat your opponent, you will be beat. Especially at the level that they fight.

Dont' you agree?

This means that sometimes these guys will sound very much like on the arrogant side.


----------



## TheZar

man, penn has all the talent in the world to be the GOAT (greatest of all time, or as dana would say "times" lol) and yet he cant work on something as simple as conditioning for a 5 round fight...even though matt won the fight, i still would take BJ in the rematch just because he is the better fighter...dont want to take anything away from matt and his win, he deserved it, but in a lot of people's eyes (mine included), BJ is the more talented fighter...


----------



## solinator

That might be true -- BJ could be the better skilled fighter in terms of technical fighting. But when it came down to it, the better fighter was Hughes, because he has the better fighting capability.

All the technique didn't help BJ, because he just wasn't in "fighter" condition -- the only condition that matters in competitions...


----------



## JohnS

Drake2006 said:


> For all those people that keep saying Hughes got lucky - if only BJ's cardio blah blah blah. Why not acknowledge that Hughes survived multiple sub attempts by supposedly one of the best in the LW and WW divisions. On one hand if BJ is so great at subs, why couldn't he finish Matt (BEFORE) he got so winded when he had the MULTIPLE chances. Because being the champion that Hughes is he weathered them better than about 99% of all other fighters that would have been in the exact same position. On the other hand why not give Hughes some major credit for making it through BJ's subs without tapping or being choked or KO'd. Now after that he deserves credit for his cardio. What kind of lame excuse is that to say a fighter was dominating but if only his cardio was better he might have won. That's like saying if only Jens Pulver's chin would have not got hit he would not have been knocked out. CARDIO is part of training to be a champion, and more importantly BEATING a champion. SHame on BJ Penn for not being in better shape to go the distance or at least get a decision victory. That's why Matt is the champion, he goes that extra mile for every possible advantage to win, even if it's outlasting an opponent by shear cardio training, THEN pounding them into the ground. Hughes WAS in trouble in that fight --for sure and could have lost - but he survived and won, like champions often do. WAR HUGHES!!!!


Well said. *applause*


----------



## Drake2006

*Hughes vs Penn*

For all those people that keep saying Hughes got lucky - if only BJ's cardio blah blah blah. Why not acknowledge that Hughes survived multiple sub attempts by supposedly one of the best in the LW and WW divisions. On one hand if BJ is so great at subs, why couldn't he finish Matt (BEFORE) he got so winded when he had the MULTIPLE chances. Because being the champion that Hughes is he weathered them better than about 99% of all other fighters that would have been in the exact same position. On the other hand why not give Hughes some major credit for making it through BJ's subs without tapping or being choked or KO'd. Now after that he deserves credit for his cardio. What kind of lame excuse is that to say a fighter was dominating but if only his cardio was better he might have won. That's like saying if only Jens Pulver's chin would have not got hit he would not have been knocked out. CARDIO is part of training to be a champion, and more importantly BEATING a champion. SHame on BJ Penn for not being in better shape to go the distance or at least get a decision victory. That's why Matt is the champion, he goes that extra mile for every possible advantage to win, even if it's outlasting an opponent by shear cardio training, THEN pounding them into the ground. Hughes WAS in trouble in that fight --for sure and could have lost - but he survived and won, like champions often do. WAR HUGHES!!!!


----------



## solinator

Well said Drake. 

What makes a champion is covering all your basis, knowing how to pull out of trouble, knowing how to outlast your opponent. Having the courage to not give up.

We are all comfortably responding from the comfort of our computer stations. These guys were actually taking the hit. Let's give the winners the respect they deserve.


----------



## solinator

Thanks Tommy.


----------



## tommyt21

i agree with you solinator, technique is only part of a fighter theres mentality, work ethic, and other things i'm to drunk to name right now that make a fighter great. technique only gets you so far. hell my kid sister could have the greatest technique in the world , it doesn't mean shes a great fighter or even a champion, it takes a whole lot to be a true champion and thats matt hughes!!


----------



## tommyt21

very well said guys, well you gentlemen have a wonderful night i am drinkin the last cold one in the fridge and crashin out later fellas


----------



## Keithpas

Cyphirr said:


> It was a good victory for Hughes, but I can't wait to see GSP kick his ass!! Somebody needs to. Now, normally I am a big fan of Hughes, but I think for anything to progress change must occur. I feel my countryman GSP is he man for the job. GSP said, "...his performance didn't impress me." and I am of the same school of thought. Cheers Matt, but your days are numbered!!!


Why could'nt GSP finish BJ when they fought?


----------



## Drake2006

*Gsp*

On GSP comments, he was clearly trying to get reaction from people at home watching PPV to build up the now upcoming title fight between him and Hughes. I think he is not the greatest speaker at times because of his English. BUT it was a little disrespectful to do it in the manner he did. If i were Matt I would have said, "well George Im sure alot of people were not impressed with YOUR performance when I submitted your ass with only seconds to go in the round of our first fight" ------- ....or something to that effect. GSP put's his LEG in his mouth quite often trying to be too clever (I cringe when he gets on the mic) 

. Matt will handle him, AGAIN, when the time comes.


----------



## kms002

Drake2006 said:


> For all those people that keep saying Hughes got lucky - if only BJ's cardio blah blah blah. Why not acknowledge that Hughes survived multiple sub attempts by supposedly one of the best in the LW and WW divisions. On one hand if BJ is so great at subs, why couldn't he finish Matt (BEFORE) he got so winded when he had the MULTIPLE chances. Because being the champion that Hughes is he weathered them better than about 99% of all other fighters that would have been in the exact same position. On the other hand why not give Hughes some major credit for making it through BJ's subs without tapping or being choked or KO'd. Now after that he deserves credit for his cardio. What kind of lame excuse is that to say a fighter was dominating but if only his cardio was better he might have won. That's like saying if only Jens Pulver's chin would have not got hit he would not have been knocked out. CARDIO is part of training to be a champion, and more importantly BEATING a champion. SHame on BJ Penn for not being in better shape to go the distance or at least get a decision victory. That's why Matt is the champion, he goes that extra mile for every possible advantage to win, even if it's outlasting an opponent by shear cardio training, THEN pounding them into the ground. Hughes WAS in trouble in that fight --for sure and could have lost - but he survived and won, like champions often do. WAR HUGHES!!!!


Bravo...............I agree totally. Hughes is the best there is. I would put $ on him in the rubber match.


----------



## T.B.

Just got back home from The Pond. It was crazy. The atmosphere and electricity in the building was off the charts! More stories about my night in a bit...I'm gonna eat something real quick - so stay tuned! :thumbsup:


----------



## Drake2006

*Hughes*

One last quick comment(s). Hughes did lose to Dennis Hallman (twice) early in his career, once in 1998, in a 3-fight same night tourny in which he first went against and beat Dave Menne in a 15 min battle. Hallman had fought only 4 min total against 2 other opponents (one being the can Shannon Ritch) that night and subed Matt via Guill. Chocke in like 15 seconds on the first round. He then beat him in the UFC in 2000, again , in like 20 seconds of the first round. Why not set up a fight between Hughes and Hallman next year, even though Hallman is now in the IFL. I think that would be Hughes last bit of revenge fighting. (Cept for Pele, I can't see that happening). He would destroy Pele and I think it would be really boring.


----------



## MMA_fan_4_life

*Hughes Was Beaten!!!*

Matt Hughes was totally dominated in that fight. It makes me sick to my stomach that BJ Penn did not have enough stamina to fight five rounds with Hughes. I have a ton of respect for Matt Hughes and his accomplishments but, I am ready for someone new to have the belt. Matt Hughes is just too confident/cocky. Penn dominated him the whole fight, HANDS DOWN. If BJ would have trained seriously for this fight he would have made Hughes look like a piece of shit. Everyone I have talked to say they are ready for someone else to take the belt, we are just sick and tired of Matt Hughes and his arrogance. I feel confident that GSP will dominate Hughes. Hughes is not a very well rounded fighter compared to GSP. Hughes could not even take Penn to the mat. Hughes must have felt like a loser when he could not even take a BJJ fighter to the mat. What are your thoughts on Hughes?

Ken


----------



## Drake2006

*Hughes vs Penn*



> War Hughes!!
> Hughes Was Beaten!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Matt Hughes was totally dominated in that fight. It makes me sick to my stomach that BJ Penn did not have enough stamina to fight five rounds with Hughes. I have a ton of respect for Matt Hughes and his accomplishments but, I am ready for someone new to have the belt. Matt Hughes is just too confident/cocky. Penn dominated him the whole fight, HANDS DOWN. If BJ would have trained seriously for this fight he would have made Hughes look like a piece of shit. Everyone I have talked to say they are ready for someone else to take the belt, we are just sick and tired of Matt Hughes and his arrogance. I feel confident that GSP will dominate Hughes. Hughes is not a very well rounded fighter compared to GSP. Hughes could not even take Penn to the mat. Hughes must have felt like a loser when he could not even take a BJJ fighter to the mat. What are your thoughts on Hughes?
> 
> Ken


===================================================================================

I think Penn must feel like the biggest loser if he was dominating the fight and could NOT SUB Hughes with his best attempts and after all that he WINDED himself from his FAILED sub attempts. What does that say about Penn, whom you seem to think should have won the fight, after winning the first 2 rounds. Remember Hughes won round 3, when he proceeded to beat BJ's head like a Hawaiian Coconut onto the mat. Your argument is weak and doesn't give a good reason why BJ gased out in a freakin TITLE fight for GOD's sake. Dominating most of a fight that you end up losing --how is that good. Ask BJ if, despite losing, he feels good about dominating Hughes in the first 2 rounds, but then losing in round 3. STOP making excuses for Penn, whom Hughes DID take to the mat in round 3. What is the matter with some of you guys, acting like the third round didn;t happen. BJ is probably the best 155lb fighter on the planet, but just a top 5 ww. How many fighters do you think feel great that they ALMOST won a title fight.


----------



## Drake2006

*Hughes*

War Hughes!!


----------



## T.B.

Alright so...

Got back a while ago from UFC 63. Floor seats with my cousin Scott, about 4 rows back from the octagon. Scott and I had a blast. We got in The Arrowhead Pond super early and found our seats so we could watch all the prelim bouts.

We sat about 5 seats to the left of Jamie Pressley. So we talked to her for a few moments when she arrived with her crew. Super nice lady to us. Took photos with us and whatnot. We also had conversations with Rob Schneider, Kevin James, Wilmer Valdaramma (sp?) & Jenna Jameson. All very nice with us to that was cool.

We also took pictures, got autographs, and held quick conversations with:

- Dean Lister
- Josh Koscheck
- Chuch Liddell
- Tim Sylvia
- Rich Franklin
- Georges St. Pierre

All real cool guys and very pleasant to talk with. I've rolled with Lister a couple times down in San Diego at The Boxing Club, so he remembered me and we were just talking for a bit...until he had to go help out Loiseau before his fight.

Koscheck is alright to interact with. Thinks he's cool because of his stupid haircut, but it's pretty f'n bad up close lemme tell ya. 

Liddell was SUPER cool in person, and was down for autographs, pictures whatever. There's a guy I wasn't big on for a long time - but he's cool in my book now. 

Sylvia = tall MF'er. He was cool with us though. Ask us who are favorite fighters were and whatnot and was like "on the top of your list it reads Tim Sylvia huh?" Wears that belt like there's no tomorrow....HAHA.

Franklin was cool as well. Just like all of 'em. He was constantly being asked for pics and autographs from other people though...so we didn't spend much time with him at all.

GSP...what can you say bad about this dude? NOTHING! He's the man. Doesn't speak the most perfect English - but who cares? I understood him perfectly fine, so it was all good. SUPER polite with us...shaking our hands, talking, signing things, photos. He was down for whatever. Always had a smile on his face....and is just a all around nice guy. Funny thing is...he asked us for our recommendation on a good place to eat after the show. Really cool dude. :thumbsup: 

The event was all it was cracked up to be. Energetic atmosphere.....SUPER hyped up crowd - that was loud for almost everything. The fights were all awesome...especially up that close.

*Pulver / Lauzon* = Suprised the hell outta me. Gotta love the class Jens shows after a loss though.

*Evans / Lambert* = Didn't really care about it. Scott and I were too busy talking to people and whatnot. Evans win. So what.

*Guillard / Rudiger* = Still was moving around a bit talking. Did catch Melvin almost get finished. But that punch to the mid-section was FIERCE. It was LOUD so I know it did some damage.

*Loiseau / Swick* = All out war. Crowd was HYPE for this one. Swick suprised us...but was kind of annoying with his un-sportsmanlike finger pointing but oh well. David was exerting a lot of energy trying to land a devastating elbow, but Mike covered up nicely. It was a scramble to the finish with about :13 seconds left in the third! Nice match.

*Penn / Hughes* = Amazing in person. Crowd was f'n going crazy during both intros! Madness! Penn got a bigger reaction than Hughes as he entered...which I enjoyed. The building intensity during that fight was like nothing I've heard before. The crowd erupted every time Hughes was eating punches from BJ. But, they also popped when Hughes would throw and tried for the takedown. Penn's takedown defense = legendary. I was extemely impressed by that and his insane flexibility. Penn had the crowd on his side during both opening rounds, especially during that triangle/armbar combo. The crowd was rabid because we thought it was over!!! Hughes = saved by the bell. Plain and simple. He got caught and tried to power out a couple times, but BJ had it locked. Just as Matt faded and went flat on the octagon mat, BING round up. Amazing. As soon as Round 3 began, you could just see how drawn out BJ was from that submission attempt. His hands were down and he kept eating punches. Scott and I knew it was over from there. Hughes was the aggressor, and still had plenty left. BJ was not defending anything, walking around, hands down, and breathing heavily. When he got put on his back, and his arms pinned under Hughes...call it a night. Hughes kept pounding on his head, and Penn could do NOTHING to defend from that position so the result was justified. 

We will see Hughes vs. Penn III. I can already see it. Awesome event in person, a great night, and a fun time with my cousin Scott who I rarely see these days. Hope you guys didn't fall asleep during my post!

Thanks for reading though!! Later.


----------



## WARNING.BOT

TREY B. said:


> Koscheck is alright to interact with. Thinks he's cool because of his stupid haircut, but it's pretty f'n bad up close lemme tell ya.


You should have shown him the awesome paint banner CTFlyingKnee made him. Did he say he was motivated to beat Goulet because of the insults on MMAforum about him? He doesn't sound 'cool' especially if a fan whos excited to meet fighters thinks he isn't great as a person.


----------



## TheSuplexor

Yeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hughes Wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Honestly, I don't think GSP is going to beat him, the only person in my opinion who can beat Matt Hughes is BJ, you saw how he dominated Matt.


----------



## bogscarreon

*6 weeks!*

Imho BJ Penn was the better fighter ... Standing or on the ground it didn't matter, He dominated all the way..
Matt huges could not believe that he could not take this guy down (This one is a first for matt huges). The first two round was a testament of Bj's skill and abilities, but given only 6 weeks to train for a 5 round 5 min/round fight with the champion Matt huges. Guys, Cmon.... 
Yeah I know he was training for a fight on october but training for a championship match is a different thing.. 
I figure if all of us would be so lucky to see a rematch, and Bj could get a good conditioning expert, Matt huges is going down..


----------



## 5 Rounds

*reduced time to train*

One thing that everyone is forgetting is that Bj got the call to fight Hughes pretty close to the fight. GSP backed out about 2 months before the fight leaving Bj with a reduced time to train hard. I thought bj looked a bit smaller than he did for his first encounter with Hughes, and Hughes looked like he was on steroids for this fight.

I'm not sure if you can bring your cardio to Matt's level in the time the UFC gave Bj to train for this fight but Bj is younger and if you give the proper time for a guy like Bj to fixate on his championship fight, will bring Hughes to school once again. 1 all folks!


----------



## libertywrestler

yeah i hope we get hughes vs penn 3 before we see hughes vs st. pierre 2 
they gotta finish the series just like with sylvia and arlovski and tito and ken i really wanna see bj fight matt at his full potential like it was already said bj was called in late so he was at a disadvantage i wanna see the third fight they need to have between both of them


----------



## Organik

libertywrestler said:


> yeah i hope we get hughes vs penn 3 before we see hughes vs st. pierre 2
> they gotta finish the series just like with sylvia and arlovski and tito and ken i really wanna see bj fight matt at his full potential like it was already said bj was called in late so he was at a disadvantage i wanna see the third fight they need to have between both of them


how is Matt hamill your favourite fighter?

then again... other then BJ Penn ... every single one of those guys came from the reality show.... just a lil cliche' to have those guys as your favorite fighters... then again.. i just NOW noticed while typing this your name is LibertyWRESTLER... so that explains it lol


----------



## shvchenko

does anyone know the name of the walk out tune BJ PENN came out to, thanks.


----------



## RodneyPierce

MMA_fan_4_life said:


> Matt Hughes was totally dominated in that fight. It makes me sick to my stomach that BJ Penn did not have enough stamina to fight five rounds with Hughes. I have a ton of respect for Matt Hughes and his accomplishments but, I am ready for someone new to have the belt. Matt Hughes is just too confident/cocky. Penn dominated him the whole fight, HANDS DOWN. If BJ would have trained seriously for this fight he would have made Hughes look like a piece of shit. Everyone I have talked to say they are ready for someone else to take the belt, we are just sick and tired of Matt Hughes and his arrogance. I feel confident that GSP will dominate Hughes. Hughes is not a very well rounded fighter compared to GSP. Hughes could not even take Penn to the mat. Hughes must have felt like a loser when he could not even take a BJJ fighter to the mat. What are your thoughts on Hughes?
> 
> Ken


wow, I didnt think Matt Hughes was very cocky at all, compared to everyoen he has fought. Talk about cocky, Penn is the most cocky mother f*cker ever before a fight. They all talk shit, look at Trigg, what happened to him, hmmmm...... I think Matt is a pretty calm champion really, and when he does speak IN REGARDS to someone else, he usually does it in a non-shelant way, to me anyhow. Also, Penn ALMOST won the fight, almost doesnt count in the end. Hughes is one of my favorite fighters, because he is a hard worker, and deserves everythign he ahs achieved! He was in trouble in the first round, and some of the second for that matter. But when it came to the third, Penn has himself so tired from tryign to defend hughes, and trying to put on submissions, that it didnt matter. I personally wish hughes woudl have stoff with him for abit longer, and knocked him around abit more,a fter all, Penn said he couldnt do anything but ground skills........... I would hav eliked to see him stad up with him more in teh third round, it was very clear penn was so winded it wasnt even funny. I would have liked to see him beat on him abi tmore, then take him to the ground, and pund him slowly, punish the guy for all the shit talkign he did.


----------



## RodneyPierce

One last thing, about penn not having time to train, some on guys. i agree, he was called in at the last minute, but you train for every fight the same. You always should have your cardio where you need it, along with everythign else. 6 weeks should have been PLENTY of time for penn to train to matts specific style, IF he had everythign else in line like it should have been. I think Penn stated he was in teh best shape of his life correct? I sure hope this wasnt it.......


----------



## rbunnell

I think Hughes is going to fight GSP in November. Liddell vs. Ortiz will be the big one for December. Anyway, Penn didn't dominate squat. He slightly bested Hughes in the first two rounds, slightly. Hughes absolutely owned him in round three. Beat his face to the point where I was wondering when Big John was going to stop it. Poor BJ, rich boy goes home empty handed.

St. Pierre will be owned also. Case closed.


----------



## Drake2006

*Hughes/Penn*

I agree, Hughes lost the first 2 rounds, - but making excuses for BJ's loss like not having enough time to train is lame. Even BJ said he was fully prepared and ready to fight Hughes. BJ has some great training partners and state of the art facilities in Hawaii-and more importantly HAD PLENTY OF TIME to train cardio, especially knowing who he was going up against in Hughes (who has always been known for great cardio, in the MFS camp). BJ took Hughes too lightly and just assumed he would sub him out in the first round or 2. Hughes also made mistakes trying to stand and exchange punches with BJ, even his corner and Rich were yelling at him not to try and box with BJ. One other point that should be made is that Hughes used up just as much energy if not more trying to get BJ to the mat in the first 2 rounds, yet he came out in round 3 in great shape to keep fighting and continue his gameplan--unlike BJ, who was winded. NO EXCUSES. I like BJ as a fighter, and admit he does have more pure MMA skills than Matt Hughes and probably more than most fighters period. But you have to have a complete game in order to be Champ, like Fedor, he got the crap beat out of him in a few fights(crop cop and Randleman slammed him like a rag doll), but was physically in better shape than his opponents and won the fights anyway. Hughes won because he was in better shape and a more complete athlete. I think its much more impressive to survive an opponents BEST attack, especially when an opponent has better skills than you, then come back and win anyway. A win is a win. ALmost winning something sucks--just ask BJ how he feels about ALMOST winning.


----------



## RodneyPierce

Drake2006 said:


> I agree, Hughes lost the first 2 rounds, - but making excuses for BJ's loss like not having enough time to train is lame. Even BJ said he was fully prepared and ready to fight Hughes. BJ has some great training partners and state of the art facilities in Hawaii-and more importantly HAD PLENTY OF TIME to train cardio, especially knowing who he was going up against in Hughes (who has always been known for great cardio, in the MFS camp). BJ took Hughes too lightly and just assumed he would sub him out in the first round or 2. Hughes also made mistakes trying to stand and exchange punches with BJ, even his corner and Rich were yelling at him not to try and box with BJ. One other point that should be made is that Hughes used up just as much energy if not more trying to get BJ to the mat in the first 2 rounds, yet he came out in round 3 in great shape to keep fighting and continue his gameplan--unlike BJ, who was winded. NO EXCUSES. I like BJ as a fighter, and admit he does have more pure MMA skills than Matt Hughes and probably more than most fighters period. But you have to have a complete game in order to be Champ, like Fedor, he got the crap beat out of him in a few fights(crop cop and Randleman slammed him like a rag doll), but was physically in better shape than his opponents and won the fights anyway. Hughes won because he was in better shape and a more complete athlete. I think its much more impressive to survive an opponents BEST attack, especially when an opponent has better skills than you, then come back and win anyway. A win is a win. ALmost winning something sucks--just ask BJ how he feels about ALMOST winning.



AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5 Rounds

*dismantled the first time they met*

You should ask Hughes how he felt when he got dismantled the first time they met. Talent won BJ his first meeting and cardio won Hughes the second. In my eyes it's one a piece between those two. Vegas had BJ a huge underdog for this fight. Someone is going to make a lot of cash if they underdog him again for there next encounter. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Drake2006

*Hughes/Penn*

Hughes already told how he felt after BJ beat him. It woke him up and made him train to become an even better fighter. Like I said before, Matt made mistakes in this fight that almost cost him. He will not try and trade punches with BJ (if there is a next time) , Im most sure. He will learn alot from this fight, BJ won't.(except cardio -duh!) BJ has no room to imporve skill wise, just cardio. But Matt has alot to improve on overall skill (ie Boxing, BJJ,). If Matt just improves on one of those areas, he just takes away one of BJ's previous stregnths. Matt is much stronger and more powerful than BJ. If Hughes could some how get some decent BJJ defense and offense in his game, its over quickly for BJ or anyone else. But that remains to be seen. Matt better look at the tape of this fight for the next 6 months and take it deadly serious. He did however put BJ on the mat in the 3rd pass guard and pound him. All the BJJ and Boxing skill in the world has no defence for that. Hughes/Penn III will be exciting!!

ps: Yes talent played a major role in BJ's first win, but Matt also beat himself in that fight too by giving up his back to a BJJ blackbelt. Most MMA fights contain some degree of mistakes by both fighters at times (cept for FEDOR -- he is inhuman)


----------



## libertywrestler

Organik said:


> how is Matt hamill your favourite fighter?
> 
> then again... other then BJ Penn ... every single one of those guys came from the reality show.... just a lil cliche' to have those guys as your favorite fighters... then again.. i just NOW noticed while typing this your name is LibertyWRESTLER... so that explains it lol


yes i'm gald you noticed my name i favor wrestlers, for the picks though i pick guys that i like and i think have great potential and skill, matt hamill has great potential first off no one can match his wrestling he's really strong and has good conditioning being with team punishment and is also a decent striker i think he can go along way i'm just afraid he might get to cocky and get submitted, evans is also a wrestler good takedowns, bisbings just cool, koschecks a wrestler but i think i'm ganno change him for sherk cus i just saw his fights on the ufc 64 site and he amazes me, bj is just a great fighter also i like how he was the first to defeat hughes even though i like hughes too, so that's a long explanation of my list hope your satisfied


----------



## 5 Rounds

I must disagree with you when you say Bj can't get any better and Hughes has a lot to learn. Bj for one is younger and now he has time to better prep himself for there next fight, just like Hughes did. Just like Chuck did when he lost against Couture, he became a different fight... a better fighter. I didn't see much improvement in Hughes striking ability but hey, just like Couture had to learn.. If you want to stand with a real striker you’re probably going to pay with your face. With a 2 inch reach advantage over Hughes, I think he'll want nothing to do with Bj standing ability. He'll go for the leg again and again and again...... I think Bj deserves another shot but I think he should clean up the has-beens in that division first, just like Hughes had to do when he lost.


----------



## libertywrestler

5 Rounds said:


> I must disagree with you when you say Bj can't get any better and Hughes has a lot to learn. Bj for one is younger and now he has time to better prep himself for there next fight, just like Hughes did. Just like Chuck did when he lost against Couture, he became a different fight... a better fighter. I didn't see much improvement in Hughes striking ability but hey, just like Couture had to learn.. If you want to stand with a real striker you’re probably going to pay with your face. With a 2 inch reach advantage over Hughes, I think he'll want nothing to do with Bj standing ability. He'll go for the leg again and again and again...... I think Bj deserves another shot but I think he should clean up the has-beens in that division first, just like Hughes had to do when he lost.


your not disagreeing with me are you? cus i agree with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Organik

5 Rounds said:


> Bj for one is younger and now he has time to better prep himself for there next fight


BJ is 5 years younger then Hughes and St Pierre is 7 years younger... thats a big age differential


----------



## solinator

TREY B. said:


> Alright so...
> 
> Got back a while ago from UFC 63. Floor seats with my cousin Scott, about 4 rows back from the octagon. Scott and I had a blast. We got in The Arrowhead Pond super early and found our seats so we could watch all the prelim bouts.
> 
> We sat about 5 seats to the left of Jamie Pressley. So we talked to her for a few moments when she arrived with her crew. Super nice lady to us. Took photos with us and whatnot. We also had conversations with Rob Schneider, Kevin James, Wilmer Valdaramma (sp?) & Jenna Jameson. All very nice with us to that was cool.
> 
> We also took pictures, got autographs, and held quick conversations with:
> 
> - Dean Lister
> - Josh Koscheck
> - Chuch Liddell
> - Tim Sylvia
> - Rich Franklin
> - Georges St. Pierre
> 
> All real cool guys and very pleasant to talk with. I've rolled with Lister a couple times down in San Diego at The Boxing Club, so he remembered me and we were just talking for a bit...until he had to go help out Loiseau before his fight.
> 
> Koscheck is alright to interact with. Thinks he's cool because of his stupid haircut, but it's pretty f'n bad up close lemme tell ya.
> 
> Liddell was SUPER cool in person, and was down for autographs, pictures whatever. There's a guy I wasn't big on for a long time - but he's cool in my book now.
> 
> Sylvia = tall MF'er. He was cool with us though. Ask us who are favorite fighters were and whatnot and was like "on the top of your list it reads Tim Sylvia huh?" Wears that belt like there's no tomorrow....HAHA.
> 
> Franklin was cool as well. Just like all of 'em. He was constantly being asked for pics and autographs from other people though...so we didn't spend much time with him at all.
> 
> GSP...what can you say bad about this dude? NOTHING! He's the man. Doesn't speak the most perfect English - but who cares? I understood him perfectly fine, so it was all good. SUPER polite with us...shaking our hands, talking, signing things, photos. He was down for whatever. Always had a smile on his face....and is just a all around nice guy. Funny thing is...he asked us for our recommendation on a good place to eat after the show. Really cool dude. :thumbsup:
> 
> The event was all it was cracked up to be. Energetic atmosphere.....SUPER hyped up crowd - that was loud for almost everything. The fights were all awesome...especially up that close.
> 
> *Pulver / Lauzon* = Suprised the hell outta me. Gotta love the class Jens shows after a loss though.
> 
> *Evans / Lambert* = Didn't really care about it. Scott and I were too busy talking to people and whatnot. Evans win. So what.
> 
> *Guillard / Rudiger* = Still was moving around a bit talking. Did catch Melvin almost get finished. But that punch to the mid-section was FIERCE. It was LOUD so I know it did some damage.
> 
> *Loiseau / Swick* = All out war. Crowd was HYPE for this one. Swick suprised us...but was kind of annoying with his un-sportsmanlike finger pointing but oh well. David was exerting a lot of energy trying to land a devastating elbow, but Mike covered up nicely. It was a scramble to the finish with about :13 seconds left in the third! Nice match.
> 
> *Penn / Hughes* = Amazing in person. Crowd was f'n going crazy during both intros! Madness! Penn got a bigger reaction than Hughes as he entered...which I enjoyed. The building intensity during that fight was like nothing I've heard before. The crowd erupted every time Hughes was eating punches from BJ. But, they also popped when Hughes would throw and tried for the takedown. Penn's takedown defense = legendary. I was extemely impressed by that and his insane flexibility. Penn had the crowd on his side during both opening rounds, especially during that triangle/armbar combo. The crowd was rabid because we thought it was over!!! Hughes = saved by the bell. Plain and simple. He got caught and tried to power out a couple times, but BJ had it locked. Just as Matt faded and went flat on the octagon mat, BING round up. Amazing. As soon as Round 3 began, you could just see how drawn out BJ was from that submission attempt. His hands were down and he kept eating punches. Scott and I knew it was over from there. Hughes was the aggressor, and still had plenty left. BJ was not defending anything, walking around, hands down, and breathing heavily. When he got put on his back, and his arms pinned under Hughes...call it a night. Hughes kept pounding on his head, and Penn could do NOTHING to defend from that position so the result was justified.
> 
> We will see Hughes vs. Penn III. I can already see it. Awesome event in person, a great night, and a fun time with my cousin Scott who I rarely see these days. Hope you guys didn't fall asleep during my post!
> 
> Thanks for reading though!! Later.


Thanks for the review! You should post some of your pictures here with the fighters.


----------



## libertywrestler

yeah that would be cool


----------



## Bush

libertywrestler said:


> i'm just glad rashad won he's one of my favorites


I had the same view as a lot of fight fans that Rashad was yet to prove himself. That, he did in style and domination on Saturday night. I have changed my outlook on him as a fighter and was well impressed with him.


----------



## Bush

Agreed! I think Hughs vs Penn 3 will happen and Penn will be victorious. Still think Hughs is special but with the right preperation Penn can beat him. Up until Penns fatigue kicked in Hughs looked like he was struggling big time.


----------



## libertywrestler

Bush said:


> I had the same view as a lot of fight fans that Rashad was yet to prove himself. That, he did in style and domination on Saturday night. I have changed my outlook on him as a fighter and was well impressed with him.


good he has constantly been doubted by people he isn't the most experienced but i think he has potential we'll just have to wait and see 
i hope next he doesn't have to fight chuck but i doubt he would :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bush

Bush said:


> Agreed! I think Hughs vs Penn 3 will happen and Penn will be victorious. Still think Hughs is special but with the right preperation Penn can beat him. Up until Penns fatigue kicked in Hughs looked like he was struggling big time.


Sorry BJ I take it back. There is now a rumour about injury to his ribs.


----------



## Organik

Bush said:


> I had the same view as a lot of fight fans that Rashad was yet to prove himself. That, he did in style and domination on Saturday night. I have changed my outlook on him as a fighter and was well impressed with him.


i agree with you

much improved rashad..


----------

